# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne 40 to 50cm

## limsteel

*Hi guys need help as to which Crypto is about 40cm to 50cm in height. practically... Plants webby stated my balansae max 2ft*

But the C. balansae in my tank grew to an overwhelming 2.5ft in length and to me my tank looked messy... It started out growing very slowly, impatient... I bought 20 stalk from Teo... then the growth rate shot up. This pics was tanken in OCT 2007 try imagine now...


Every one of them hit the water surface and shielded the light. then BBA catch on and infected 50% of the leaves... My driftwood and other plants also got BBA...  :Exasperated: 

Thinking of tearing down everything!

I might be shopping for plants later on... Drop me SMS (93266707) if you have any good Crypto and place to suggest.. THANKS!

----------


## medicineman

Dont go nuts just yet over BBA infestation, for it could be battled (which I did evertime and eventually win in just a course of a month or two).

Balansae tends to play dormant for some time when first re-planted. With time left alone and a good substrate it may grow long leaves and fast.

If you are looking for shorter crypt that grow big (40cm), try wendtii. The effect is different from balansae though.

----------


## PeterGwee

Do note that with more plant mass, water current decreases by alot which would affect CO2 mixing and nutrient availability to plants. You need to either add more current or trim the plants.

Regards,
Peter Gwee

----------

